# Breeders



## belladolce (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this website and forum ... hope I'm doing this correctly. I have owned Maltese since 1978. Recently had to put my 16 year old to rest. I presently have two - Bella (7) and Dolce (3). I am looking for a new puppy because I don't want to wait too long before I introduce a new puppy into our household. I was very fortunate in the past to locate people who were breeding in Rhode Island ... no luck at this time. I've been reading the horror stories on the net about puppy mills, not buying at pet stores, buyer beware scams ... I am so confused and getting frustrated. From what I've read so far, it looks like the best thing is to stick with breeders and those who actually show dogs are really a good bet. Problem is they are so expensive. I want to stay around $1,800 to $2,000.

Does anyone know of reputable breeders in Rhode Island and New England? I've contacted a few that have been listed in this forum that are in NYC - one has no females and the other is way out of my price range. I want a female and prefer a puppy that will be around 5 lbs when full grown. I would really appreciate any help that you could provide me in my search.

Thanks in advance ... looking forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well I can't help you way up there in RI, but I found several wonderful small breeders in South Carolina by going to the local dog shows. InfoDog can tell you when a show will be held in your area, might try that.


----------



## madonna (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know about the New England area but Rhapsody Maltese has a female available - Rhapsodymaltese.com Tonia is great to work with from what I understand, so it may be worth your while to contact her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Not that there aren't other good breeders around, but here is a list of breeders that are members of the American Maltese Association
http://www.americanmaltese.org

Good luck with your search! i'm sure you'll find the perfect baby for you!


----------

